# Staying Three months in Guadalajara?



## Superflux (4 d ago)

I am considering a work assignment for 3-6 months and looking for advice on housing
Of course my Spanish is limited to non existant.
Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I stayed a couple of months in a “casa de huespedes “ walking distance to downtown. You get two meals a day. This was more than 40 years ago so it’s probably not there anymore but they are found in most cities. Either that or Airbnb.


----------



## Superflux (4 d ago)

Jreboll said:


> I stayed a couple of months in a “casa de huespedes “ walking distance to downtown. You get two meals a day. This was more than 40 years ago so it’s probably not there anymore but they are found in most cities. Either that or Airbnb.


Thanks for the tip. I'm looking into this option.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a friend who lives in Guadalajara and maybe interested in renting a room or the house
What location are you interested in?
Will you have a car? how many will you be
Are you male or female
Do you want meals or cook for yourself
Which months will you be in Guadalajara?
Do a few more post so I can send you her information in a private message


----------



## Superflux (4 d ago)

I think I am taking another project stateside instead. THANK YOU for the offer. It was very kind of you. Sadly I was looking forward to working in the area.


----------

